

 The Big Mac Index (2008 edition) - nickb
http://www.economist.com/daily/chartgallery/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11784836&CFID=14438064&CFTOKEN=92499891

======
hhm
Impressive... in Argentina 3 local pesos buy 1 dollar, however we are almost
equal in the Big Mac Index? (even we are in the good side of the bar) What is
that supposed to mean? Big Macs are very cheap here? Or is there any
economical meaning for that too?

Edit: ah, not cheaper, but more expensive, because of the inflation. I see...

